# Kontextmenü abhängig von Tabellenzeile



## SchwarzWeiß (7. Nov 2017)

Hallo Leute,

zuallererst, ich habe keine Ahnung von JavaScript und Webentwicklung allgemein.
Ich wollte wissen, ob folgender Sachverhalt in JavaScript überhaupt umsetzbar ist: 
Ich habe ein Datenmodell zu einer Person, fülle eine HTML-Tabelle mit Personendaten, sagen wir mal zwei Tabellenspalten Vorname und Nachname. Die Tabelle wird angezeigt und ich gehe mit dem Mauszeiger auf eine Zeile und rechtsklicke, dann erscheint ein Kontextmenü in dem mir das Geburtsdatum, welches im Datenmodell hinterlegt ist, der jeweiligen Person angezeigt wird. 
Ich habe nach langer Internetrecherche den Eindruck, dies wäre nicht möglich, ist meine Annahme richtig?


----------



## Thallius (7. Nov 2017)

Nö, geht alles aber sicher nicht mit

"zuallererst, ich habe keine Ahnung von JavaScript und Webentwicklung allgemein."

Da braucht man schon bischen was an Erfahrung.


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (7. Nov 2017)

Okay vielen Dank  Aber ob das ganze dann auch mit der JavaFX-WebView/WebEngine darstellbar ist, kannst du ja nicht zufällig auch noch beantworten oder? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man sich mit beidem so gut auskennst ist ja dann doch etwas gering  Mein Bedenken ist, dass ich mich da tief in die Materie einlese und es sogar hinbekomme und das dann doch nur bei den gängigen nicht-embedded-Browsern funktioniert.


----------



## Thallius (7. Nov 2017)

Wenn das JavaFX Webview Javascrpt in vollem Umfang kann dann kann es auch solche Dinge. Aber ich weiß nicht wieso man das programmieren will. entweder ich mache eine JavaFX App mit einer JavaFX Tabelle oder ich mache eine Webanwendung mit Javascript.


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (8. Nov 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das JavaFX Webview Javascrpt in vollem Umfang kann dann kann es auch solche Dinge. Aber ich weiß nicht wieso man das programmieren will. entweder ich mache eine JavaFX App mit einer JavaFX Tabelle oder ich mache eine Webanwendung mit Javascript.


Ich habe das Problem für das Verständnis stark abstrahiert, es ging aber erstmal nur um das Sammeln, welche Möglichkeiten es zur Darstellung gibt. Ich bin natürlich ganz deiner Meinung. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

